# 18x8 stretch: 215/40/18 vs 205/40/18



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

What brand/model/size will deliver more stretch? 
Now as simple as that may sound... we all know that depending on model "actual" treadwidth, sidewall design, etc. a 215/40 can sometimes give more stretch that a 205/40. So my ?
I have little to no experience with 18" tire stretch... so id love some input/pictures from anyone who has knowledge of a good stretching 205 or 215 40 on 18x8" wheels. 
I've heard that a 215/40 512 stretches more than a 215/40 452 and that a 205/40 yoko s.drive stretches less than both of those.
I'd like to have as much clearance up front as possible for spacers.
Wheels in question are 18x8f 18x9r et38 on a low mkv. 
and yes, i know tyrestretch.com has a few "poor" examples










_Modified by snow blind at 4:31 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 18x8 stretch: 215/40/18 vs 205/40/18 (snow blind)*

Kumho, Flaken, and Toyo will give you a good stretch. Any other brand and the side walls are a bit stiff. As for pics your going to have to hunt around different brands give different stretch.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 18x8 stretch: 215/40/18 vs 205/40/18 (MarkeeeVR6)*

Thanks for the tip man! I've stretched Falkens and Toyos with much success.. though i still can't determine if something like the Proxes 4 in a 205/40 is more stretched than a 215/40 Falken 512... They might be pretty much the same...


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 18x8 stretch: 215/40/18 vs 205/40/18 (snow blind)*

to close to call on those, i have had luck with all 3 brands. Good luck on your project


----------



## joselora (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: 18x8 stretch: 215/40/18 vs 205/40/18 (MarkeeeVR6)*

I suggest the Yokohama S.drive 225/40 on 18x8...work perfect on hwy and on bumpy roads...


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 18x8 stretch: 215/40/18 vs 205/40/18 (joselora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joselora* »_I suggest the Yokohama S.drive 225/40 on 18x8...work perfect on hwy and on bumpy roads...


HAHA...I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







The right size is the best performance and safest.
Anything else is like plastic on your grandma's sofa....it might look good but is sucks for what it was meant for!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 18x8 stretch: 215/40/18 vs 205/40/18 (joselora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joselora* »_I suggest the Yokohama S.drive 225/40 on 18x8...work perfect on hwy and on bumpy roads...]
 Thanks for your suggestion. Though that tire in that size would not work with my ride height and wheel offsets... S.Drives run wide to begin with... so if i was running an 18x11" wheel then that size would be perfect


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: 18x8 stretch: 215/40/18 vs 205/40/18 (snow blind)*

top for more pics off 8s with strech


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

nitto neogens stretch pretty damn good and they arent expensive. they definitely stretch better than the falken 452's i had.


----------

